# Decorative Metal Straps for reclaimed wood table



## Slokimj87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello, 

I am a first timer to this site, and I need some assistance with finding the proper material to finish my project. I have some old White Pine i am refinishing and making a dining room table with. I want to find some Metal Wood Straps to lay across the table, and possible around the edge, like a veneer. 

Problem is i do not know where to find any of these materials, I have been scouring the internet to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Looking forward to the help and thanks in advance. 

jordan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you gave us no info that we can use*

Decorative metal wood ...straps... veneer...lay across...on top ....HUH?

Why would you want metal straps on top of a dining room table? Maybe you meant wood strips?
Veneer...inset the strips?

Your replies will only be as specific as your question has details. 

Show us a photo of something similar. :yes:


----------



## Slokimj87 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Pictures*

I apologize for the vague question. Pictures of what i am referring to are attached to this reply.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's kinda what I thought....*

I would like to be helpful and provide you with a source of old, distressed metal but my best suggestion would be a metal fabricator who stores some scrap or bars outside. A blacksmith may have something close. 

For me, I would find the strips ANNOYING when trying to slide plates, glasses and other stuff around on the table. I can see all sorts of spilled wine and gravy stains in the future of this design. 

It would make a great door, however! :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Both straps is something the table builder fabricated. The ones in the second picture is brackets under the table and is a really bad idea. If the three boards are glued together the metal straps on the underside don't allow for shrinkage. The top picture you could get some strips of steel sheet metal and use a sheet metal brake to bend the angle. Probably the wood is routed with a dado across it so the metal fits flush. Once the metal part is made you can use gun blue to age it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree they'd be annoying......BUT...if you really wanted to do it, you could pick up some flat steel at almost any home store or metal supplier.....using a sledge and a torch you could distress it all you wanted...from there...paint it black and bolt in place. 

Either way...I'd find a new idea!!!


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

The wood top will move, the metal will not. If you want the metal to wrap over the edge, make a dado on the edge that is deeper than the thickness of the metal so the wood can expand and contract.

If you like the look of bolts or rivets, drill holes in the strap and cut the bolts or carriage bolt flush with the bottom of the strap and epoxy them to the strap. I would only use 1 through bolt in the center of the table.

If you want to age the metal, spray with muratic acid then follow with a mixture of peroxide and salt. This will rust and pit the metal( do this before attaching to the wood). Rinse and repeat until it looks old.

I'm not sure if the epoxy will survive the acid(weld the bolts if you're able). You might have to do it in multiple steps. Good luck


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The top in the first photo looks like some we see here in Canada at a store called Urban Barn, an excellent place to study the results of poorly thought out joinery.

You could have the bands made up and distressed at a fabrication shop specializing in such work, check the yellow pages for decorative metal. I would cut a dado for the bands to keep the top level, use flat head bolts bolts in a countersunk hole and fasten them much like a breadboard end. Bolt fits snug in center hole of top to maintain position and other holes are slotted for movement, material under wrap on edge would be cut back to allow for expansion as well as a way to install them with the bends in them.

It can be done just not how it is shown in photos.


----------

